# Any betty boaters in Park City/SLC area? (class 3ish)



## alisongodlewski (Mar 24, 2005)

If you would be interested in doing some boating in the area with me, give me a call. I can go weekdays or weekends in may and June. Mainly class 3. Alison. 435-655-5055


----------

